# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  الحماية الجنائية الموضوعية للتعاملات الإلكترونية لدبلوم العلوم الجنائية

## نيفين n

ارجو توضيح اهم الجزيئات في المنهج مع تحديد القسم التحريري والقسم الشفوي وارجو الرد سريعا 

ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## كريم المصرى

ياترى حضرتك مبتحضريش ليه عشان تعرفى - غريبة والله 
ناس تيجى من محافظة تانية وحضرتك بكل سهولة بتطلبى سرعة الرد كام 
اسف مفيش رد خلاص الدراسة انتهت

----------

